# Real Audi S1 Hillclimb car on ebay for $100.00



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Real Audi S1 Hillclimb car on ebay for $100.00 or $9000.00 buy it now.
can someone say SCAM!!!!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...=6055


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Real Audi S1 Hillclimb car on ebay for $100.00 (URQ)*

item#4500972567


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Real Audi S1 Hillclimb car on ebay for $100.00 (URQ)*

They pulled it from ebay soon after I posted it.


----------

